# 2013 silverado battery issue when plowing



## arborist (Sep 20, 2013)

Have a 2013 2500hdno plow prep 160 amp alternator. First 3 storms no issues 4 hrs into 4th storm plow was draining battery down. Dealer dont really have solution. Loking for help from someone that has had this issue. I only have a 650cca battery and going to upgrade to 770cca. Will a secondary battery fix the issue or should I upgrade alternator. Dealer said computer might not handle bigger alternator but dont know. Not shure what to do and dont want to throw 1, 000 dollars at it and not fix issue.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

a bigger battery should help . Alternator should be fine.

Im running 2 800 batterys and an 145 amp alternator on my obs chevy I still drop the volt meter to 9vs . The alternator picks right up to 14v afterwards.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

buy the biggest battery, fits a diesel 900 or 1000, some old school thoughts, operate plow in neutral gives max power to alt, if short runs slow a bit to let the alt work

these work well if you decide to add a second battery later, notice it is a few lbs heavier

Part Number: BAT 843478
Product Line: NAPA Batteries
Attributes:
Battery BCI # : BCI #34/78
Battery Cold Cranking Amps @ 0 Degrees F : 770
Battery Cranking Amps @ 32 Degrees F : 925
Battery Posts Type : Top Post & Side
Battery Reserve Capacity (Minutes) : 115
Battery Voltage : 12 Volt
Height : 8"
Length : 10 3/4"
Wet or Dry : Wet
Width : 6 7/8"
Battery Weight : 41.5 lbs


----------



## arborist (Sep 20, 2013)

Cant fit anything over 770 in the main compartment cause of its location why they didnt leave the main compartment by grill is beyond me.
Thanks guys


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

is it too tall, width and depth look like about the same?


----------



## arborist (Sep 20, 2013)

Will have to check when I go to shop tomorrow


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

leolkfrm;1928541 said:


> buy the biggest battery, fits a diesel 900 or 1000, some old school thoughts, operate plow in neutral gives max power to alt, if short runs slow a bit to let the alt work
> 
> these work well if you decide to add a second battery later, notice it is a few lbs heavier
> 
> ...


This or use 2 feet when plowing ,goosing the motor keeps the rpm's up. then do a full raise as your backing up.

PS that was the battery I was going to link to. What I have.
http://www.napaonline.com/Catalog/C...e-Battery-Universal/_/R-NBE91XDT34_0398827889


----------



## alohazabel (Dec 9, 2013)

*glass mat*

if you want to spend a few extra bucks, upgrade to a glass mat battery. Works great for me, and I only have 130 amp altern


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

How old is your plow? I'm thinking the if the 2013 truck worked fine for 3 storms and then went bad on the 4th one, then maybe your plow is drawing more power than it's suppose to. If you have someone that can check to see how much power it's drawing, they might shed some light on this problem.
I'd want to know for sure what the problem is before I started handing out money.


----------



## arborist (Sep 20, 2013)

The plow is brand new fisher xls


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

arborist;1928485 said:


> Have a 2013 2500hdno plow prep 160 amp alternator. First 3 storms no issues 4 hrs into 4th storm plow was draining battery down. Dealer dont really have solution. Loking for help from someone that has had this issue. I only have a 650cca battery and going to upgrade to 770cca. Will a secondary battery fix the issue or should I upgrade alternator. Dealer said computer might not handle bigger alternator but dont know. Not shure what to do and dont want to throw 1, 000 dollars at it and not fix issue.


It could very well be that your battery is not fulling charging after each event. You might try hooking up an automatic battery charger when you put your vehicle to away. Running a snow plow takes a lot of energy from the battery and short charging between accounts may not be enough to fully charge your battery. That is why some go to a 200+ amp alternator. You can also try a hybrid type battery such as Optima yellow top.


----------



## Peak Roofing (Jan 12, 2015)

You could also rig another battery in your bed if you can't fit one under the hood.


----------



## arborist (Sep 20, 2013)

There is a secondary battery compartment I want to upgrade alternator but dealer dont know if programming on pcmi computer board will h a ndle it.the trucks with plow prep package have larger alternator


----------



## Peak Roofing (Jan 12, 2015)

Adding a larger alternator isn't too complicated.


----------



## GONZO911 (Nov 29, 2013)

At the dealer I work at we add second battery to engine compartment and wire in parallel. This should give extra storage capacity 2x the single battery to help with long nights of plowing. Need long positive cable and short negative cable, battery and hold down tab.


----------



## DaBomb6988 (Sep 22, 2013)

Maybe this will help.

2005-2011 Chevrolet Avalanche, Silverado, Silverado Classic, Suburban, Tahoe 

2005-2011 GMC Sierra, Sierra Classic, Yukon Models 

Voltmeter Fluctuation Condition
Some customers may comment that the voltmeter is fluctuating between 12 and 14 volts on their full size pickup or utility vehicle. Starting with the 2005 model year, light duty full size pickups and utilities are equipped with a Regulated Voltage Control (RVC) system. This system reduces the targeted output of the generator to 12.6-13.1 volts when in "Fuel Economy Mode" to improve fuel economy. The generator may exit "Fuel Economy Mode" if additional voltage is required. This will cause the voltmeter to fluctuate between 12 and 14 volts as opposed to non-regulated systems that usually maintain a more consistent reading of 14 volts. This fluctuation with the RVC system is normal system operation and NO repairs should be attempted.

Camper/Trailer Battery Charging Concerns
Some customers may comment that when towing or hauling a camper/trailer, the auxiliary battery for the camper/trailer will not stay charged. In most cases, this concern is blamed on the new RVC system. While the RVC system does reduce the generator's targeted output voltage to 12.6-13.1 volts when in "Fuel Economy Mode", this feature is bypassed if the tow/haul feature is enabled. With the tow/haul feature enabled, the RVC system will stay in "Charge Mode" and the targeted generator output voltage will be 13.9-15.5 volts, depending on the battery state of charge and the estimated battery temperature. To keep the generator in the "Charge Mode", use either of the following two methods.

• The first method is to use the tow/haul mode when towing or hauling a camper or trailer. 

• The second method is to turn on the headlights, which will increase the generator's targeted output voltage to 13.9-14.5 volts. 

I have a 2011 2500HD sierra 6.0. I have the plow prep package. Basically the same as yours. I have a 8'6'' Fisher Xtreme Vplow. And are/was having the same concern as you. I found this bulletin on the issue. I started plowing in tow haul mode and seemed to help me. I didn't like plowing with the headlights on during in the daytime, seemed counter productive haha. When my battery dies I will upgrade to an agm battery.


----------

